# Doo Gro for Asian hair?



## rosegasm (Aug 7, 2010)

I have fine Asian hair that is kinda dry from dyeing (shakes fist at Feria) and styling. I noticed my hair around my bangs started thinning out and I saw more scalp than I'm used to when I part my hair (I don't stay to one side of my head, I switch sides). I was on a hunt for something to help my hair grow again.

At first I thought it was my Kissmyface Misstreated Shampoo and the Conditioner, because I would have a lot of random strands fall out when my hair was dry. Plus, my hair was starting to become parched. I stopped using that since, and went back to my favorite Pantene combo. My hair is now A LOT better in texture but it didn't help the thinning problem.

I took prenatal vitamins hoping it would work, and I don't know about my hair, but it is helping to strengthen my nails. 

I then blamed the sun --- I have spent a lot of time at the beach with no hat or sun protection on my head, and read somewhere that too much sun causes balding. I don't really tie my hair back tightly either. Only time I tie my hair is to wash my face or something.

I picked up some Doo Gro Medicated Hair Vitalizer Mega Thick Anti-Thinning Formula last night and tried it on when I got home. It's a bright blue gel/goop and it made my fine hair greasy. This product was intended for Black hair, and upon reading some reviews, they said it didn't really work. A "white person" (she said this herself) said it worked really well for her. I only apply it at night when I know I'm going to wash my hair the next morning. I can't go out with greasy roots!

So Black (or any color!) women who have used this product, do you recommend I keep using it?


Mini-update: I shampooed it out of my hair (twice) and it was SUPER silky. hot dang. if this doesn't work to help my hair regrow, in the least, it is an awesome deep conditioner.


----------



## ywill (Aug 7, 2010)

You may want to look into a hair line called Ovations hair line. It really helps with thinning hair Ovation Cell Therapy for Thinning Hair: Hair Restoration | Hair Loss Treatment | Grow Thick Hair Fast. I hope this helps


----------

